# wifi stopped working



## christo (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 8.2 on my laptop one week ago, and everything was working until today, wifi won't work anymore. There's apparently a DHCP problem. during boot *dhclient* doesn't even run anymore, and here's what happens if I try to start it manually:


```
$ sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf &
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Trying to associate with 8a:28:d1:d5:42:f4 (SSID='xxxxxxxxx' freq=2412 MHz)
Associated with 8a:28:d1:d5:42:f4
WPA: Key negotiation completed with 8a:28:d1:d5:42:f4 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 8a:28:d1:d5:42:f4 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
$ sudo dhclient wlan0
DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPNAK from 192.168.0.1
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
No DHCPOFFERS received.
Trying recorded lease 192.168.0.10
bound: renewal in 340268 seconds.

$ ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 1c:4b:d6:70:c8:d6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/24Mbps mode 11g
	status: associated
	ssid xxxxxxxxx channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid 8a:28:d1:d5:42:f4
	regdomain 96 indoor ecm authmode WPA privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
	AES-CCM 2:128-bit txpower 20 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan
	bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS
	wme burst roaming MANUAL

$ ping 192.168.0.1
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
```

Everything still works fine on the same router with ethernet cable, and wifi also still works on other OSes. I guess I shot myself in the foot like I always do with FreeBSD, but I have no clue what went wrong, I triple-checked all the configuration files I know about... Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## christo (Mar 23, 2011)

When I set the AP to "WPA (TKIP + AES)" mode it works again without changing anything on the computer. Any idea why "WPA (AES/CCMP)" (the mode it's always been on) would suddenly stop working, only with FreeBSD?


----------

